
What should I do to get back into the swing of things? - Thrwwy_Asker
I have been unable to work a job in tech for around the past year due to a mental health scare, and am easing my way back into the possibility of finding employment but unsure where to start. I&#x27;m fairly young (early 20s) and have experience with RoR and Python as well as other development languages, but also very limited employment experience with programming, one immediately leading up to the mental health scare. What is the best path forward for me at this point? I have been working on little python projects (personal scrapers, personal utilities, essentially toys for personal curiosity) here and there, but I&#x27;m definitely rusty and need to find some sort of guide to be interview ready. If anybody has some experience with dealing with these sorts of &quot;false starts&quot; and could advise me, I would be very grateful. Thank you!
======
auslegung
I think [https://www.cscareerhackers.org/](https://www.cscareerhackers.org/)
will be helpful. It’s a discord server dedicated to helping you improve your
cs career.

------
ironschool
where are you based out of?

